# Model 22 aka Cadet



## metalbanger1 (Dec 21, 2014)

Just received a Model 22 Colt,stainless, 4.5 bull, 2 mags, all the paper, and hard case. LNIB. Great shooter. Eats ammo fine. Grip is a little strangely shaped , but not too bad. Glad to add it to the group.


----------

